# Kiwashili: Amani, nakupenda nakupenda wewe



## Tensai

Hello, I would like to know the meaning of the following phrase, and which African language it comes from: "Amani, nakupenda nakupenda wewe, tunataka wewe"

This phrase is taken from a Chinese song named "Amani" by a rock band named Beyond, the song is about peace, the vocalist Wong Ka Kui (or Ka Kui Wong in Western order) added this phrase to the song after the band visited Africa in 1991 or 1992.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

According to something I found online, it's from the national language of Kenya, Kiwashili. 

Amani = peace
nakupenda = love
we we = you

Aparently the guy that posted this on the other site had a friend from Kenya that taught him that.


----------



## jfm

Just to clarify:

Amani, nakupenda nakupenda wewe, tunataka wewe
"Peace, I love you, I love you, you, we want you, you"

Amani = peace
n-a-ku-penda = I-PRESENT.TENSE-you-love = I love you
wewe = you (free pronoun)
tu-na-taka = we-PRESENT.PROGRESSIVE.TENSE-want = we are wanting you

---
jfm


----------



## naomireese

Does anyone know the difference of what this means, if at all?
Amani na upendo?
Naomi


----------



## jfm

naomireese said:


> Does anyone know the difference of what this means, if at all?
> Amani na upendo?
> Naomi



"Amani na upendo" translates literally as "Peace and love".

---
jfm


----------

